# got to handle a P99 today



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I was @ Gander Mountain. They had a P99 Military with the latest style mag release. It had the QA Trigger ...i must admit, it's a nice triggerpull. seemed to be a little lighter then the HK LEM Trigger. I really liked the gun, might get one...not at Gander Mt tho...they want $639 + tax for it.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn...you could buy one in California for that price!


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

yepp. @ gunshows here they go for about $480, that is where i would get one if i decide for one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have been to the Gander Mountain in Houston - they get AS models sometimes. U can get A/S models at the gun shows. But Gander Mountain is too high...


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I have been to the Gander Mountain in Houston - they get AS models sometimes. U can get A/S models at the gun shows. But Gander Mountain is too high...


Who says i want a lame AS? :smt033 :roll:

just messin' with you. :smt1099 Anyway, I prefer to have always the same triggerpull & and QA Trigger is pretty nice. Somehow I have a feeling tho that I'll get a P2K LEM...I'm kinda scared of the S&W Customer service...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> I'm kinda scared of the S&W Customer service...


Are U kidding - S&W customer service is better than any other company I have seen.


----------



## Riktoven (Feb 16, 2007)

And HK is surely the worst if you're not a LEO.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Are U kidding - S&W customer service is better than any other company I have seen.


not according to this guy: http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5060


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Riktoven said:


> And HK is surely the worst if you're not a LEO.


Not in my expirience.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

mw1311 said:


> Not in my expirience.


Either way...the gun I'm gonna get tomorrow is going to be an impulse buy. I've got it down to HK P2K, Walther P99 & G23. I just can't make up my mind. I've owned all these brands in the past and all have been great but the HK I liked best...but it was a .40 - not a 9mm like the others....so that might be the reason i didn't like the others as much as i'm not a big fan of 9mm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I can say that his experience is the first I've ever read about.

Not everyone is perfect all the time. BUt, I have only read good stuff about them.

Now Taurus - all U hear is horror stories about their service...

But I would not worry about S&W customer service. In fact, I kinda wanna buy one of their AR's - their service is great.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

well, i shouldn't be worried about what i'm reading in the net anyway...So I'lljust get what feels "right" tomorrow. Can't wait to blow the tax refund! :smt1099 :minigun:


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Since I have never needed any CS on any of my guns this is based on reading.....

The above posted link to the Walther Forum is 1 out of 2 (the other one being a horror story about a Walther G22 rifle) negative reviews of CS from S&W..... go and do a search in the Waltherforums though for Customer service.... and you will see how many good post there is about S&W.... and not to foget S&W is the only company I know of that will send you shipping labels and pick up the tab for that......
HK's customer service has not been the best in the past according to all the horror stories posted on the net...but since they moved to Trussville, I have not heard but good things about their CS....however they won't pick up the shipping for you.....
as with everything HK, it is expensive... which I won't have to go into detail about if you already have owned HK's
that said... I would shoot a P99 in .40S&W to compare it to the P2000SK....
also the P2000SK is wider than the P99 due to its ambi slide release....
the only thing I have noticed is the P2000 polymer frame seems to be "cheaper" than the P99.... let the slide fall without a round chambering and you will hear the difference.... the P99 sounds like you close a BMW door and the P2000 sounds like you close a door on a VW....

either of the 2 will be a good choice in my book... it boils down to prefference and liking....
and whos to say if you get one you won't get the other


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

mw1311 said:


> ...I'm kinda scared of the S&W Customer service...


Here's my recent experience with S&W customer service: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6676


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

> I would shoot a P99 in .40S&W to compare it to the P2000SK....


I did shoot a .40 P99 once and I liked it...like I said; they are all great guns...I just can't make up my mind. If I find 1 really good deal on a used gun I might get 2 guns. 
I believe you can get bad customer service from every manufacturer if you ask for it, if you know what I mean. 
btw; just picked up a S&W M60 for the wife


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Get the P99 now, and the H&K P30 later (when they come out).


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> Either way...the gun I'm gonna get tomorrow is going to be an impulse buy. I've got it down to HK P2K, Walther P99 & G23. I just can't make up my mind. I've owned all these brands in the past and all have been great but the HK I liked best...but it was a .40 - not a 9mm like the others....so that might be the reason i didn't like the others as much as i'm not a big fan of 9mm.


hk p2k is a nice gun ...so is the p2000...


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

10mm Sonny said:


> Get the P99 now, and the H&K P30 later (when they come out).


i don't think they'll come out with a .40

...I like the HK45 tho


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> hk p2k is a nice gun ...so is the p2000...


same thing. did you mean P99 & P2000 or P2000 & P2000SK?


----------

